# Took some pics while I was moving my Stingray.



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Last night I moved my male stingray after being in the qt tank for over a month. I moved the female 2 weeks ago so they were happy to be back with each other again. 
No shots in the tank, just in the bucket. I really like the pattern on this one.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

hey thanks.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good. How big?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice male. lets see some pics of the pair!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

How big a tank do you need for that ray ?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice pair!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

it's translucent!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> How big a tank do you need for that ray ?


He went into a 4ft long, 36" wide tank, with a 40g sump and 2fx5's. It a good tank for rays because it is so wide. I have other rays to but for this tank I think I"m just going to have the pair.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Looking good. How big?


Disc size is 14"w for the male shown Herr and female is 16"w.


----------

